# My plans for a purpose built mousery.



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

*Shed size:*
480cm x 240cm being the minimum size.
720cm x 360cm being the maximum size.

*Lighting:*
This will be timed in a 12/12 cycle.
Roof windows will be placed so that I get the maximum space available.

*Heating:*
Thermostatically controlled tubular heaters.

*Watering:*
Automatic watering system will be installed.

*Floor:*
6mm x 6mm mesh will be placed across the entire floor coverage on the floor bearers with a minimum 15cm overhang which will then be placed up the sides before the external wallcovering is placed. In addition baited poison boxes will be placed on the ground approximately 15cm in on each side of the floor bearers.

*Walls:*
Exterior: Tongue and Groove boards throughout bottom board being installed using screws just in case of any unwanted visitor activity.
Interior:Insulated and lined with plasterboard and painted white including the roof.

*Animal Housing:*
Like in my current mousery these will be done in a rack system using 32L underbed storage boxes for groups and large cat litter trays for expecting and nursing does and single bucks. Weaner/growing on tubes will be made up to be 120cm long by the same length as the 32L storage boxes for its width with a height of 12cm each one then able to have 10 drinking nozzles.
The whole length down one side will house the group rack whilst opposite will be the nursing and weaner racks.
If I go with the maximum sized shed it would allow an extra length of racking to be placed down the centre of the room.

*Ventilation:*
Extractor fan will be placed at the opposite end to the door and a couple of fans at the door end for air circulation.
Roof windows will also be made so that they can open.

*Feeding/bedding etc:*
I will build a trolly type thing which will hold the food bins and bedding and nesting materials with facility to have waste bag on one end and space large enough as a worktop to place any tub whilst cleaning.

*Storage:*
Additional storage will be available above the racks for whatever.

What do you all think, any suggestions to improve


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I think your very lucky


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

This sounds like mousey heaven!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

After consultation with local authority I am able to increase the size of my planned mousery to 
Shed Size
32 x 10 (975cm x 300cm)

Friend also suggested a chimney on the extractor fans up a min of 10 foot 300cm from ground to top to aid the dispersion of any odours. Stop any complaints from neighbours.

Anyone else that may have any further suggestions for improvement would be appreciated.

I will try and remember and make a video of the progress and pictures of the construction as I progress.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The roof windows could cause a problem for the mice in particularly hot/bright weather unless you have some sort of blind fitted to stop the sun shining in and onto your cages.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your attention to detail is fantastic - you'll have a very efficient, organised mousery!

My only question is about the light dark cycle. Mice, as a species, do better in summer, ie longer days. There's also evidence that longer hours of daylight positively affect hormonal levels (specifically estrogen), which in turn influence temperament. Have you considered a 14 hr light/10 hr dark cycle instead of the 12/12?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

MouseBreeder - Roof windows would be fitted with a screen/blind and would have insulated blackout during the winter months to retain some heat. Going to be trial and error for the first year to see what works best.

MojoMouse - I have considered the 14/10 cycle but initially going with the 12/12 for the first year and then up the daylight hours to 14 the following year and see which gives the best results/ Like alot of the things within the new mousery alot of it is going to be trial and error to get the optimum settings, ie roof windows and ventilation system and lighting, different light spectrum and if flourescent or LED which I will need to decide upon once I start the electrics.

Flourescent will generate more heat but as they would be placed on the ceiling would not influence the temp of the mouse tubs as the extraction fans would be removing it, another option maybe the LED lighting on each level above the tubs.

What I failed to mention is emergency heating and lighting via solar panels and 12V apparatus will also be installed incase of power failure, whilst the temperature may not be maintained at desirable level atleast it will prevent automatic watering system pipework from freezing.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

1 suggestion, build it in my garden!

It sounds very good, im making do with old brick sheds hear.

You say you use cat litter trays for does with litters, do you get any problems with them pushing the substrate in a pile under the water bottles? I was considering getting some as some of my smaller boxes are tall so cause problems with the bottles but my mice have a habbit of burrying bottles.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I use an automatic watering system so do not have that problem as yet. As for litter trays I am changing over to a more sturdy tote box size not much in them apart from being slightly longer and of a thicker plastic.

Buying 20 at a time actually works out slightly cheaper aswell. going to be building a new 24 tub rack towards the end of next week once the tubs and mesh have been delivered, can mail you dimensions and material list if you wish plus where I got the stuff from with prices


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no thats ok thanks, imy sheds have benches and shelves in them so dont have room to have a rack. Mine are all sitting on shelves with some on a wood making lathe.

but id be intrested to know how the watering system works?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

mesh top on cage bucket or some other tub that has a tube that will go to all the tubs split using t connector that is then fed to each drinking nipple/nozzle and the mice get the water just as if a bottle was placed on each cage only having what most people use is a 5 gallon bucket saves having to fill lots of water bottles each day, with the added optional aqauarium air pump and line going into bucket prevents stagnation of the water and resultting ailments associated with that.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like a good idea for racks.

Do they not ever burry the nozzle? im making new lids and am going to have the bottles on the out side of the lid with the mettle nozzle poking threw.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

depends on how big your cage is if you can place the nozzle through the top about 2 inches from any side should not have a problem. In your case I would place the feeder hose to the shelf above and then drop the nozzle to the cage below, this will allow you to remove the entire lid without having to remove the nipple each time just to open the tub. If your tub is too deep for the mice to reach the mesh standing up I would place a shelf approx 3 inch wide and 3 inch below the nipple so that the mice are able to reach the nipple, if the tub is excessively deep then placing a ramp fitted with hinges to aid cleaning can be placed on one or both sides of the shelf.


----------

